# 2014 Axpona



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Might as well start a thread on this now.......

Anyone going?

Any sponsors on HTS going? If so, what do you plan to demo?

One of these days, when work slows down ( HAH!) I might try to attend one of these shows, esp. in the Midwest like this one.........


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would be going, but my son made a club baseball team this year and that happens to be their first tournament weekend so I cannot make it. I am pretty sure Wayne is going - not sure beyond that...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Joe, was looking forward to seeing you there, maybe sampling some local brew.

cheers


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be there - only a few miles from my house - so a no brainer. Last year was fantastic and well attended. This year will be even better. I heard so many new systems. Surprisingly, not all of them sounded as good as I was assuming/hoping...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ajinfla said:


> Sorry to hear that Joe, was looking forward to seeing you there, maybe sampling some local brew.
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I was really bummed when I saw the date for that first tournament - Wayne and I were planning to meet there and spend a great weekend listening to lots of great stuff.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I plan to be there. Looking forward to it. AJ, I will look you up when I get there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be there I live in the area and last years show was pretty cool


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> I plan to be there. Looking forward to it. AJ, I will look you up when I get there Thursday afternoon.


I'll probably be scrambling to set up Thurs...but Friday, we'll text Joe some selfies from the Brewhouse. :laugh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ajinfla said:


> I'll probably be scrambling to set up Thurs...but Friday, we'll text Joe some selfies from the Brewhouse. :laugh:


Nooooooooo! 

I am going to be bummed to miss this year - you guys have fun and I am looking forward to hearing about the show!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> I'll probably be scrambling to set up Thurs...but Friday, we'll text Joe some selfies from the Brewhouse. :laugh:


My hope was to possibly be of assistance. If I can't, I know when to stay out of the road!


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be driving over from South Bend IN, for all 3 days, staying at the Westin. If anyone want to meet up send me a PM, thanks. I met some a few guys last year from the Audio Circle forum and they were pretty cool.

FYI I was also disappointed with some of speakers at last yrs show, mostly it was the tallest speakers like Von Schweikert, Focal Grande Utopia, Scaena, all of them seemed to project too large of an image to me. However the smaller Focal Utopia Scalla sounded extremely good to me anyway. As did YG Acoustics, Martin Logan Montis, the large MBL's, Sony's AR's, Linn Audio of NH.

Troy


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

TWC forecast for Chicago Thur 24th....70 degrees  :yes:


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> I'll probably be scrambling to set up Thurs...but Friday, we'll text Joe some selfies from the Brewhouse. :laugh:


AJ,

I look forward to visiting your room. Best of luck at the show.

-Brent


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Brent, see you there. Always look forward to meeting forum members in person. I'll have >500GB of tunes, but I encourage folks to bring their own. I'll play anything outside of Sonnies favorite artist, Justin Bieber.

cheers


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

AJ wrote:



> we'll text Joe some selfies from the Brewhouse


I didn't know they had a specialty coffee shop close by...take it easy on that caffiene!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

ajinfla said:


> Thanks Brent, see you there. Always look forward to meeting forum members in person. I'll have >500GB of tunes, but I encourage folks to bring their own. I'll play anything outside of Sonnies favorite artist, Justin Bieber.
> 
> cheers


Hey now... I see you trying to slip that in on me. Just because you wear his cologne doesn't mean I like his music.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I will bring some faves along on CD and USB drive. Looking forward to it.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish I could go this year!!!! I had everything planned out except one thing.....I'm trying to close on a home. Had some major issues to take care of and that kind of killed my plans for Axpona this year  ! I really like the Axpona shows and was going to drive from Florida to Chitown! Well, there's always next year. What I would really like is for someone to sponsor a show in the South! That would be just great! I went to Axpona in J'ville and loved it. It's not like the South doesn't have the weather, or cities to host it (Tampa, Atlanta, Miami, hey I'll even throw P'cola, NO, and Palm Beach into the mix).


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

TitaniumTroy and I are going to meet up in the restaurant(Benchmark Gastropub) inside the Westin at around 8am to sometime before the opening of the show at 10am on Friday. I will be there from 8am-9:30 or so. The show starts at 10am::::: Schedule

I will go ahead and wear a red baseball cap so you can spot me. Please join us!

PM me for my cell phone. There is also happy hour.......I intend to have a few and would love to compare notes/thoughts.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> I will bring some faves along on CD and USB drive. Looking forward to it.


I've got Nickel Creek...and is it too early for any Crash Dummies jokes...:hide:



prerich said:


> I went to Axpona in J'ville and loved it. It's not like the South doesn't have the weather, or cities to host it (Tampa, Atlanta, Miami, hey I'll even throw P'cola, NO, and Palm Beach into the mix).


Well, having been at both, I can tell you attendance was _much_ stronger in CHI, hence....

See you gents there.

cheers


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

So its actually in the Westin? How many usually attend? I'm not too far and think I'll check it out!

Pete


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

ajinfla said:


> I've got Nickel Creek...and is it too early for any Crash Dummies jokes...:hide: Well, having been at both, I can tell you attendance was much stronger in CHI, hence.... See you gents there. cheers


No doubt, more vendors - stronger money base, etc. When I say that I wish a show would come south, I mean a new show...we're dyin' down here! 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

corradizo said:


> So its actually in the Westin? How many usually attend? I'm not too far and think I'll check it out!
> 
> Pete


Expecting about 5000 this year.


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

I really liked AJ's speaker last year, one of my favorites of the whole show. So definitely looking forward to hearing the floor standing version.


----------

